# My new soaps



## dcornett (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried a new technique (new to me lol) with my tropical breeze, looked great at first, but I'm now discovering that coconut must discolor like vanilla, because what was a nice white bottom is now tan...and tan and yellow don't look near as nice   . The other two are sandalwood citrus, and oakmoss sandalwood. (Mmmmm sandalwood  :wink: )





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sibi (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful soaps!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are all very pretty.  Fingers crossed for your layered soap that it still shows the layers after discoloration.      Discoloration can be such a pain for us creative types.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty!!!  And I also love sandalwood.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like the tan with yellow - maybe it's different in person, but in the photo it still looks nice.  Sort of like sand with sun on top!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody!
And thanks glenolam, I never thought of that, I only thought about how those two colors clash.  :wink: I feel better about it now. I just hope it doesn't get much darker.  :?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2010)

I think they look fantastic!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice!  I like the greenish one best.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, the tan and yellow look very nice together.  Love the wavy layers too very cool.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 16, 2010)

Wavy layers are SO cool!  Great job!!

Frustrating when scents darken, isn't it?  Lost all my pink confetti in my granddaughter's pink sugar soap.  I was hoping the vanilla wouldn't seep into the pink -- WRONG.  She's only 7; she loves it anyway.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 16, 2010)

very frustrating! I just ordered a pink sugar from ng, but I've read so many posts that it discolors so I'm not expecting to get a pink by any means...but it would've been nice. :roll:


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 17, 2010)

dcornett said:
			
		

> very frustrating! I just ordered a pink sugar from ng, but I've read so many posts that it discolors so I'm not expecting to get a pink by any means...but it would've been nice. :roll:



I'm afraid you will get a dark brown with this one.  You could leave some of your soap unscented and color that part.  Then you could have some pink swirls or a pink layer with the brown.  I have some of this FO on order and that's what I plan to do with it.  I don't usually like FOs that discolor, but this one smells so yummy that I couldn't resist.


----------



## ToniD (Jun 17, 2010)

The wavy layers are so cool.


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 17, 2010)

Nancy, post if you have good luck layering pink with Pink Sugar.  I put (rather large, I thought) unscented bright pink chunks in it, and topped it with pink chunks.  That was last October.  Can hardly see any pink now, and what I do see of them is just a lighter, muddier brown.  I'd post a pic, but I sent the last 3 bars home with my granddaughter.  BTW, the pink turned within 2 weeks of the pour.   :cry:


----------



## April (Jun 17, 2010)

I love these.  Very nice.  I am a big fan of varied colour combinations.  I believe I mentioned this in a previous post recently in that the varied colour and scent combinations remind me of my favourite soap box at London's Fortnum and Mason. It's a soap by "Heyland and Whittle".  Here it is:

http://trinkette.co.uk/images/small%20b ... 0soaps.jpg

Yours remind me of this too.

I've never been able to afford a box though. LOL.  

Warm regards,


----------



## dcornett (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks BakingNana, In that case I probably won't try to get around the brown, not with this batch anyway, it's just a small trial run. :wink:


----------



## dcornett (Jun 17, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> I love these.  Very nice.  I am a big fan of varied colour combinations.  I believe I mentioned this in a previous post recently in that the varied colour and scent combinations remind me of my favourite soap box at London's Fortnum and Mason. It's a soap by "Heyland and Whittle".  Here it is:
> 
> http://trinkette.co.uk/images/small%20b ... 0soaps.jpg
> 
> ...


What a great compliment...thanks so much!


----------



## Deb (Jun 18, 2010)

I like tan and yellow. Its holiday like, cheerful!


----------



## sistrum (Jun 19, 2010)

Love the waves!


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 20, 2010)

dcornett--I ran across a video on YouTube yesterday of a lady who used a vanilla stabilizer from Bittercreek in CP.  The soap turned out just a lovely creamy color instead of darkening so much.  I went to the site, and the site DOES say it's for CP (although it also says it may not work for all FOs).  I ordered some...worth a try, anyway.

http://cart.candlesupply.com/Soap-Additives-c-489.html


----------



## dcornett (Jun 20, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> dcornett--I ran across a video on YouTube yesterday of a lady who used a vanilla stabilizer from Bittercreek in CP.  The soap turned out just a lovely creamy color instead of darkening so much.  I went to the site, and the site DOES say it's for CP (although it also says it may not work for all FOs).  I ordered some...worth a try, anyway.
> 
> http://cart.candlesupply.com/Soap-Additives-c-489.html



Wow! I'd love to know how it turns out for you. Keep me posted Please!


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 21, 2010)

Will do!  Have several vanilla FO samples I want to test it with.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, because I checked out the link you posted, and the price seems very reasonable to me. So, if it worked that would be great!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 6, 2010)

Lots of FO have vanilla as their base and yes they will turn. There are vanilla stabilizers out there- I know WSP carries one. Most of the yummy smelling FO's have vanilla in them.


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 6, 2010)

Used the stabilizer in a batch of gingerbread cookie coffee soap.  I think it worked...I say "think" because of the coffee.  The color of the soap is a light ginger color.  I would have expected it to be dark brown.  Still need to use it in "plain" soap, tho.  Looks promising!


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice, I love the soap with the line in the middle


----------



## dcornett (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, next time I try that technique I'll have to use a fragrance that doesn't discolor.  :roll:


----------

